# Driveshaft



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

while my car is in the transmission shop, is the one piece driveshaft an upgrade worth the $600.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Depends:

If you are already having driveshaft problems, Yes.
If you just putt-putt around, No.
If you drive hard, WELL worth it!

Larry


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You have to be careful with the 1 piece DS. With a 1 piece Aluminum DS, a lot of people get highspeed vibrations. Anywhere from 90-140mph. 

If you don't ever drive that fast than you shouldn't worry. If you do occasionally go that fast and don't want to worry about vibrations, you can go with a Carbon Fiber 1 piece or go with an after market 2 piece. 

If you are completely stock, and don't drive it hard at all, just stick with the factory 2 piece.

Personally I went with a 2 piece replacement driveshaft. It's from GTOG8TA.com. It's like a stock 2 piece with a good center carrier bearing and a converted front trans slip yoke with 1310 U joint (instead of that rubber guibo crap.) Also the rear mount on the DS uses the same pinion yoke on the rearend so you son't have to go into the diff for install. Just bolts right up. Feels way more solid then the stock DS and no vibrations all the way to 150mph.

Some pics:









Fresh from delivery








Converted Trans Slip Yoke with 1310 U-joints


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

No current issues with drive shaft. Just think the 2 piece is for pickups. Have sticky, extreme contact continental tires. And who doesn't drive their gto above 90. I don't however cruise above 90mph, well maybe sometimes but I thought the one pice would be better all around. Less points of failure, truly straight driveline. It's 1000hp shaft but he did say it was rated at 155mph. Don't see my self running 155 anytime soon but car isn't completely stock, 380 at the wheels, long tubes, full exhaust, CAI and dyno tune with a can and pro gather in the future. So no one has a definitive answer?


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Auto correct apparently doesn't recognize cam and pro charger. 
Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Where ya at svede?!?!?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

SB71 said:


> No current issues with drive shaft. Just think the 2 piece is for pickups. Have sticky, extreme contact continental tires. And who doesn't drive their gto above 90. I don't however cruise above 90mph, well maybe sometimes but I thought the one pice would be better all around. Less points of failure, truly straight driveline. It's 1000hp shaft but he did say it was rated at 155mph. Don't see my self running 155 anytime soon but car isn't completely stock, 380 at the wheels, long tubes, full exhaust, CAI and dyno tune with a can and pro gather in the future. So no one has a definitive answer?


Just because you think 2 piece shafts are for trucks doesn't make them junk. DSS makes a 900hp 2 piece that's great.

1 piece aluminum shafts are known to cause vibrations. Some people get vibes at 90 some at 130 some dont get vibes at all. It's from the harmic balancing of the rotating shaft with it's current pinion angles. The 2 piece bends in the middle and get's rid of the harsher pinion angle. 

The Carbon Fiber is a different material and doesn't suffer from the harmonic vibrations like the aluminum 1 piece. 

It's all what you want to do with the car. If your going to upgrade to a procharger then get the 1 piece Carbon Fiber or the Drive Shaft Shop 900hp 2 piece. Or take your chances on the aluminum 1 piece like a lot of people do. If budget is your only determining factor then go aluminum. If budget is not as important, go with on of the other 2. 

Just for reference... Here's a thread I posted about driveshafts, asking people their opinion on the other forum:
Driveshaft - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

